# Immobilizer error in VCDS



## Skip (Mar 6, 2000)

I've had a few times when my '07 B6 Wagon (42K miles) starts then immediately dies. This continues for about 10 - 15 start attempts, then everything returns to normal. When I read error codes I get an immobilizer error - 001299 Incorrect immobilizer key. Also P0513 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent. I tried both keys and get the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Immobilizer error in VCDS (Skip)*

Since you are under warranty, see your local dealer. Take all of the vehicle keys with you.
Most likely your Electronic Steering Column Lock (J764) & Comfort System Central Control Module (J393) will need replaced.
If that is the diagnosis, be prepared to leave it for a full day.


_Modified by dana vw tech at 9:30 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*do you still have your passat?*

sorry, 2 years later, but i have this same pro. with the same car, can you please tell me how you solved this problem? or it never happened again? i am little worried about, it happens to me twice and i don't know if it will get worse. hope not


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! :heart: :heart: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

akaya said:


> sorry, 2 years later, but i have this same pro. with the same car, can you please tell me how you solved this problem? or it never happened again? i am little worried about, it happens to me twice and i don't know if it will get worse. hope not


 Call dealer and give them your VIN. There is some recall going on about this for most B6 Passat.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*electronic steering lock*

these are among the symptoms of a 
electronic steering lock failure 

bring the car to VW , if the recall is not the problem , you will only be charged the shop minimum for initial testing - assuming you do not have VW complete the repair 
which would be a poor choice IMHO. 

i have seen the electronic steering lock failure s cause significant problems in the network , everything stops communicating , everything - that can be a lot of fun to undo after it happens - get it in sooner than later 



always pick the low hanging fruit 
first


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*electronic steering lock*

My big pro. is that the car is not in the US anymore. I bought it 2 years before in the US and shipped it out to Guatemala, now i am worried because vw in Guatemala don't want to accept my car for any service because i did not buy it from them. :banghead:


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Start with posting an Auto-Scan.


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

02811 - Electronic Steering Column Lock Control Module (J764): Defective 

This is the message that makes me worries too much, i allready cleared it 2 days before and it did not appeared again, but i am anticipating to what will i do when it gets worse. i hope that will never happen again.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Again, please post a COMPLETE Auto-Scan.


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*july 16th*

Saturday,16,July,2011,19:26:48:59135
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWGK73C36P166441 Mileage: 80590km/50076miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 F HW: 3C0 907 115 F
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01080 444 59544
VCID: 234F17639B45

1 Fault Found:
001299 - Incorrect Immobilizer Key 
P0513 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 80353 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.07.10
Time: 08:17:12

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1277 /min
Load: 17.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 25.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 840.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667030614
Coding: 0013752
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3065E82FDAB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EC
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 69D3454B39E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002330817
Coding: 84848F0340041A00470A00000F00000000295D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3777D3333FDD

Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 

1 Fault Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 42
Reset counter: 77
Mileage: 79627 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.06.17
Time: 09:22:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.20 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0N AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P1S2TX5 
Coding: 0012366
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E59F657C087

Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 H HW: 3C0 953 549 H
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507R 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3163ED2BD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0005205
Shop #: WSC 00241 865 58132
VCID: 336FE7232BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C061160629
Coding: 3DFD0E04D21002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 21431D6B8159

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0002 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TQ99504
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: EDDBB15B8D01

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A51FA47FC6F

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

3 Faults Found:
02823 - Requirements for Locking the Steering Column Lock not met 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 85
Mileage: 80064 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.07.06
Time: 09:13:06

02827 - Wake-Up request via ESP 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 85
Mileage: 80064 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.07.06
Time: 09:13:06

02811 - Control Module for Electronic Steering Column Lock (J764) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 106
Mileage: 80148 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.07.07
Time: 17:50:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3669DE3738D7

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336FE7232BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1A910F8801860E761804141FF00A0F0E081E00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A51FA47FC6F

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

2 Faults Found:
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 77
Mileage: 79627 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.06.17
Time: 09:22:42

01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 77
Mileage: 79881 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.06.24
Time: 02:13:11


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3777D3333FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 21431D6B8159

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 A HW: 1K0 035 161 A
Component: Radio DE2 012 0015 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7E6107121
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1D3B219BBD21

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3163ED2BD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100100
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A51FA47FC6F

1 Fault Found:
00667 - Ambient Temperature Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 75
Mileage: 79817 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.06.23
Time: 15:18:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3261E227D4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*2 days later after clearing faults*

Monday,18,July,2011,20:24:53:59135
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWGK73C36P166441 Mileage: 80780km/50194miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 F HW: 3C0 907 115 F
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01080 444 59544
VCID: 234F17639B45

1 Fault Found:
008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 80623 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.07.16
Time: 12:03:28

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3471 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 94.0 km/h
Temperature: 82.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 850.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667030614
Coding: 0013752
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3065E82FDAB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EC
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 69D3454B39E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002330817
Coding: 84848F0340041A00470A00000F00000000295D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3777D3333FDD

Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0N AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P1S2TX5 
Coding: 0012366
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E59F657C087

Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 H HW: 3C0 953 549 H
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507R 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3163ED2BD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0005205
Shop #: WSC 00241 865 58132
VCID: 336FE7232BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C061160629
Coding: 3DFD0E04D21002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 21431D6B8159

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0002 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TQ99504
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: EDDBB15B8D01

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A51FA47FC6F

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3669DE3738D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336FE7232BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1A910F8801860E761804141FF00A0F0E081E00
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A51FA47FC6F

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3777D3333FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 21431D6B8159

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 A HW: 1K0 035 161 A
Component: Radio DE2 012 0015 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7E6107121
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1D3B219BBD21

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3163ED2BD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100100
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A51FA47FC6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3261E227D4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, this is definitly a case for service action 48I5/T4 (2025573) but these numbers only apply in the US/CA. For the RoW it should be TSB 2022458. Basically both contain detailed instructions on how to replace the Electronic Steering Column Lock (ESCL).

To do that yourself you would need the SKC/PIN for the car, do you have that?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*Skc/pin*

I´ve bought a VCDS HEX-USB+CAN Interface from german auto parts, can i get the skc using the interface. if yes, can you tell me how to. thanks.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

akaya said:


> I´ve bought a VCDS HEX-USB+CAN Interface from german auto parts, can i get the skc using the interface. if yes, can you tell me how to. thanks.


Nope.You need to have way better tool. You need to be able to read Eeprom of your module.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Based on the search here that VIN has 3 open recalls/campaigns and the ESCL is one of them.

--

Edit, I missed this:


akaya said:


> My big pro. is that the car is not in the US anymore. I bought it 2 years before in the US and shipped it out to Guatemala, now i am worried because vw in Guatemala don't want to accept my car for any service because i did not buy it from them. :banghead:


I doubt you can have that done under warranty because the vehicle was exported. It wouldn't hurt to call another dealer and see what they can do if you can't get the PIN/SKC and use VCDS. Some locksmiths have the ability to pull the PINs but that depends on the equipment they use.


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*SKC*

a locksmith will help me to pull the SKC. what do i have to do once having it? thank you guys for your help, i apreciate it so much, as i have comitted the mistake to export the car and i don't have any help here by the dealer.


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

*skc*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Based on the search here that VIN has 3 open recalls/campaigns and the ESCL is one of them.
> 
> --
> 
> ...




where can i find detailed instructions on how to replace the Electronic Steering Column Lock.
i will try to get the skc by the help of a a locksmith as you suggested.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

akaya said:


> where can i find detailed instructions on how to replace the Electronic Steering Column Lock.
> i will try to get the skc by the help of a a locksmith as you suggested.


That was revised 3 times in the US so far. The latest document is 2025573-4 from March 2011. The actual "Service Action" code is 48I5. You should find that using the latest online repair information, or request a copy from the VW dealer.

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

https://erwin.volkswagen.de/erWinVW/


----------



## akaya (Jul 15, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> That was revised 3 times in the US so far. The latest document is 2025573-4 from March 2011. The actual "Service Action" code is 48I5. You should find that using the latest online repair information, or request a copy from the VW dealer.
> 
> https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do
> 
> https://erwin.volkswagen.de/erWinVW/


Thank you so much for the links, the second one is in spanish


----------

